# Swordfish 2/4



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Last minute trip out of Destin last night, Fished west of the Spur. Never tried nighttime swordfishing before so our entire setup was untested and sourced from the google machine. Put out 3 lines around 8pm and hooked up in about 90 minutes. Ran back in and out of the water by 3AM. Not sure how much temp breaks and altimetry effect swords but we fished on a 68.5 to 70-degree break. Still new Swordfish, excited to learn more. 49.5" Jaw to Fork. I also purchased an HMS license from NOAA, not sure i needed it, better safe than sorry I guess.

First time rigging squid too, wife wasn't too happy about the smell.


** Disregard the poop tickets in the picture, cleaning the boat off this morning, beat **


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like you did something right to me:notworthy:

Great job Capt.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work! Congrats

How deep were your lures? How did it hit? Hard or barely at all?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you did great!!! Always wanted to try it, just never have YET....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's the way we do it. :thumbup: cept we have to look for them all night.

best eats in town.

jack


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Nice work! Congrats
> 
> How deep were your lures? How did it hit? Hard or barely at all?


The bait he hit was 100’ under a float 300’ away from the boat.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Great job buddy


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Thataway! Get after em!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratulations! Nice job!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice job. Did you call the 1-800 number to report your kill with measurements?
Whyme


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Used the app.


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats


----------

